
Five frigate finalists fingered for FFG(X) fight by Navy - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/02/navy-selects-five-contenders-for-lcs-follow-on-frigate-fight/
======
smacktoward
Kudos to whomever wrote that headline. They earned their pay today!

